# Webserver für Housing - Wie und Womit anfangen?



## JanMan (24. September 2002)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mich bereits ein wenig umgeschaut, und versucht Informationen über die Erstellung - Konfiguration und Administrierung eines Web Servers Informationen zu sammeln. 

Leider bin ich nur so weit gekommen, das es auf jeden Fall Debian als Distribution werden soll. 

Auf der Suche nach geeigneten Tutorials, Hints und FAQ´s bin ich leider bisher nur auf Seiten bzw. Foren gestossen, in denen eine Art Grund Know How vorausgesetzt wird. Doch wenn ich einmal ehrlich sein soll, muss ich völlig von null aus anfangen. 

Geplant ist folgendes: 

Einige Webprojekte sollen auf einen eigenen Server geracht werden. Datenbank belastung und Traffic Volumen sprengen leider die Kosten unseres Webhosters. 

Leider haben wir uns bisher noch nie um den Aufbau - das Wie was wo wann und die Konfiguration eines eigenen Webservers gekümmert. Ein housing Angebot wo wir den Server stellen soll es aber auf jeden Fall werden. 

Die Hardware steht. 

Nun ein paar Fragen: 


Wo und vorallem womit anfangen? 

Welche Dienste müssen auf den Server? (Sendmail, PHP, MYSQL ect.) 

Wo bekommt man gute Schritt für Schritt Tutorials? 

Wie um die Security kümmern? 

Wie genau installiere ich von zuhause Programme und Plugins? Was ist dazu nötig? 

Nach dem Einschalten im Rechenzentrum muss der Server ja online gehen. Was genau ist dafür zu tun? Wie muss was konfiguriert werden? 

Ihr merkt bestimmt schon, das ihr es mit einem Schüler zu tun habt, der seinen ersten Tag auf der Schulbank sitzt. Ich wäre aber über jeden Tipp dankbar. 

Es ist halt sehr schwierig bei "0" anfangen zu müssen. 

Ich möchte mich im Vorraus bei allen die helfen bedanken! 

Gruß JanMan


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. September 2002)

Also ich würde euch empfehlen, bevor ihr damit anfangt einen Server für's Housing zu erstellen, viel Literatur zu lesen.

Es genügt nicht zu wissen wo man anfagen soll, sondern man muss sein System fast im Schlaf auswendig kennen.

Fangen wir mal mit Linux an:
- Habt ihr schon Erfahrung, sind Administratoren mit Berufserfahrung dabei?
Wenn Nein, vergesst es lieber wieder ganz schnell. Die Wartung und Konfiguration eines WebServers benötigt viel Know-How und Zeit, vor allem wenn es gleich Debian (das schwierigste Linux das ich kenn) sein soll.

Weiter geht es mit Security:
- Habt ihr einen Plan wie ihr eure Firewalls, Security-Updates, Sicherheitslöcher usw. aufspüren könnt? Habt ihr einen genauen Plan gemacht wie alles eingestellt werden muss?

Ich glaube viel weitermachen brauche ich da nicht.

Wenn Du/Ihr da noch keine Ahnung davon habt solltet ihr erstmal viel Literatur zu euch nehmen. Der O'Reilly Verlag hat viele interessante und gute Bücher zum Thema Linux/UNIX, Security, Server, Netzwerke usw. geschrieben. Die solltet ihr mal studieren, dann kommt man mit der Zeit auch darauf was man alles braucht und wie man es einrichtet.

Desweiteren wäre es vielleicht hilfreich wenn ihr Linux/UNIX erstmal als Workstation betreibt um mit dem System vertraut zu werden, dann könnt ihr mal anfangen lokale Server aufzusetzen und zu testen.

Ein weiteres gutes Buch: Anti-Hacker-Buch vom MITP-Verlag. Denkt euch in die Denkweise von Hackern rein um ihre Vorgehensweise kennenzulernen um dann euren Server auch dagegen zu impfen.

Habe hier mal ein paar Links zu Amazon.de und ein paar WebSites die interessant werden sollten für euch.

http://www.apache.org (Apache WebServer)
http://www.php.net (PHP-Skriptsprache)
http://www.mysql.de (MySQL Datenbank)
http://www.kernel.org (Kernel von Linux)
http://www.linux.org/info/index.html (What is Linux?)
http://www.debian.org (Debian Distribution)
http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/ (Gutes Buch zu Debian)
http://www.sendmail.org (Mail-System für Linux/UNIX)
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...77258/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_1_1/028-8311444-1714123 (Linux Wegweiser zur Installation und Konfiguration)
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...77258/sr=1-2/ref=sr_1_1_2/028-8311444-1714123
(Satan - Sicherheitsmängel erkennen und beseitigen)
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...77258/sr=1-6/ref=sr_1_1_6/028-8311444-1714123
(Internet - Server. Einrichten und verwalten)
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...341/sr=1-17/ref=sr_1_2_17/028-8311444-1714123 (Linux in a nutshell - Deutsche Ausgabe)
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...341/sr=1-19/ref=sr_1_2_19/028-8311444-1714123 (TCP/IP - Netzwerk / Administration)
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...433/sr=1-41/ref=sr_1_2_41/028-8311444-1714123 (Linux - Wegweiser für Netzwerker)
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...433/sr=1-47/ref=sr_1_2_47/028-8311444-1714123 ( Einrichten von Internet Firewalls. Sicherheit im Internet gewährleisten)
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...487/sr=1-58/ref=sr_1_2_58/028-8311444-1714123 (DNS und BIND)
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...517/sr=1-63/ref=sr_1_2_63/028-8311444-1714123 (DNS und BIND für Systemadministratoren)
http://www.mitp.de/vmi/mitp/index.p...45&PHPSESSID=f4a16d46b39d9f8ddf14538de47a0842 (Anit-Hacker Buch)
http://www.mitp.de/vmi/mitp/index.p...69&PHPSESSID=f4a16d46b39d9f8ddf14538de47a0842 (Anti-Hacker Buch für Linux)
http://www.mitp.de/vmi/mitp/index.p...29&PHPSESSID=f4a16d46b39d9f8ddf14538de47a0842 (Apache WebServer)

usw. usw.

Also an euerer Stelle würde ich mir das dann je nachdem nochmal überlegen ob ihr das wirklich machen wollt.

Gruß, digi

P.S.: Ich wollte euch das nicht ausreden und/oder euch fertigmachen, ich wollte euch nur darauf hinweisen was ihr alles beachten solltet und das es nicht so einfach ist wie es ab und zu scheint.
Wenn ich euch zu Nahe getreten bin und/oder euch unterschätzt habe, dann tut es mir Leid, ansonsten stehe ich euch bei eurer Lernerei gern beiseite!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. September 2002)

Hallo,

ich würde auch empfehlen, erstmal Debian als Server-System lokal im Netzwerk zu installieren. Linux und schon gar nicht Debian bedient man intuitiv. Man muss jede Kleinigkeit lernen und stellt dann doch bei jeder Installation wieder fest, dass man doch relativ wenig weiß.

Habe im Moment leider nicht die Zeit, das weiter auszuführen - deshalb kurz und knapp: Schaut euch nach einem *Managed Server* um.

Tipp: WebHostList und dort im Forum nachfragen. http://www.webhostlist.de


----------



## Migo (25. September 2002)

Moin Jan,

ich kann Arne eigentlich nur beipflichten. Schaut Euch um knüpft Kontakte, dann findet Ihr mit sicherhei bei Euch in der Nähe eine Firma die Euren Server "in pflege" nimmt.
Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, lass die Finger von nem Server wenn Du nicht schon Grund Know-how hast.
Es tauchen einfach Probleme auf, die dann nicht lösen kannst. Damit kann unter Umständen das ganze Projekt scheitern und ich denke nicht das Du das möchtest.

Es gibt eine Menge Firmen die für schmales Geld komplette Server anbieten. Wir haben auch nicht alles auf unserem Server. Da kommt nämlich 0815 drauf. Wenn es ganz speziell wird, nehmen wir einen Managed Server. Solltest Du keinen Anbieter bei Dir in der Nähe finden, sag einfach nochmal bescheid, dann kann ich Dir ein paar Tipps geben und Adresse dazu sagen.


----------

